# snowflake eel and coral eel catfish..am i not feeding enough at one time



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

hello .. a few quick questions..ive been feeding my snowflake eel and coral eel catfish mysis shrimp..they seem to want to eat everyday and readily come out to eat everyday..am i not feeding enough at one time???

should i add chunks of shrimp to their diets????

the snowflake was hand fed till he got to my house ..with the coral catfish wanting to be hand now ive had to stop that..lol

they are the only ones in the 40 gallon tank besides the Nassarius Snails and a hitchhiker red legged hermit....

i have various types of live rock and tons of it .. and gravel bottom..theyve been rearranging the tank as the bottom gravel is getting pushed up like a mountain on one side ..is that a sign theyve moved in and are happy???(sorta like moving the furnature around..lol)

:fish:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Eels are always hungry. Feed them shrim and clam, and they'll be happy. I had my eels for a very short time, but I always fed it two or three pieces of clam that were about the size of its head. As for the coral eel catfish, is it by chance an engineer goby?


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

funlad3 said:


> eels are always hungry. Feed them shrim and clam, and they'll be happy. I had my eels for a very short time, but i always fed it two or three pieces of clam that were about the size of its head. As for the coral eel catfish, is it by chance an engineer goby?


great thanks ..no the catfish is actually a coral eel catfish..cant hand feed the snowflake cause the catfish is venemous and wants to take the food from my fingers..lol

IN THE PIC I POSTED HES AT THE BOTTOM RIGHT EATING AND THE SNOWFLAKE IS IN THE MIDDLE HEADING TO THE TOP...


----------



## Adam (Jun 22, 2012)

Use feeding tongs. They'll keep everything a safe distance away and still allow you to hand feed. A lot of the snowflake eels i've dealt with are lazy and want to be hand fed.


----------



## simonssymfony (Mar 5, 2012)

thank you all for the great advise....


----------

